# Gutter guard problem



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

I installed some vinyl gutter guards yesterday. They were slightly difficult to install because the lowest row of shingles extended into the gutter by an inch or two (it varied from one end of the garage to the other). 

So the problem I think I have is that the shingles cover half the width of the gutter now.



















Should the lower edge of the shingles be trimmed back an inch or so, or is the remaining 2" gap enough to catch all the water?


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, I hate installing gutter guards. Yours look like mine. They only do a halfway decent job. I still get crap in my gutters.

Your roof pitch looks pretty steep, so I'm sure you'll get some water spilling over, but I wouldn't trim the shingles -- can't imagine it would look very good. Unless you've got some pressing reason to worry about the spillover, I'd say just leave it as is. If you're worried about too much rainwater ending up beside the foundation, take steps (e.g. regrading) to improve drainage there.

My favorite thing about those gutter guards: the stickers that say 'install this side up'. Only problem: the stickers (at least in the batch I bought)are sometimes on the side with the fine mesh, and sometimes on the opposite side.


----------



## RoofDiagnostics (Oct 17, 2010)

your shingles should overhang 3/4" to 1.25"... any less, could create problems with ice damning and/or wind uplift. 

Without knowing anything else, i would recommend leaving the shingles the way they are. Keep in mind, with the significant pitch of your roof, there will be storms that overwhelm your 5" gutters anyway. Those storms, it wouldn't mater if you had gutters with 3" of more space. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

that looks real steep


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

It's a gambrel style roof..


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thats a barn?


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just a thought, but I remember my roofer saying that sometimes the gutter guards cause the rain to shoot across the gutter instead of letting it get down into the gutter. I would'nt cut any shingles back until I was sure the gutter guard was not going to be a problem and have to be removed. I opted not to use them and just clean the gutters. This may be something you want to watch for awhile. I would use the larger 6" downspouts. Love the design you came up with on this. very nice!


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

If you are really concerned about it, there is a gutter gaurd made if foam that you just stick in the gutter trough. Problem solved- no shingle cutting necessary, and you still have your gutter gaurds.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, leave the shingles alone. It should work fine... Just don't have too high expectations for any gutter guards. There is no perfect system.


----------

